# Alfie � May 2009 to May 21, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Alfie – May 2009 to May 21, 2012*

Alfie and his younger “brothers” were the culmination of a fantastic day. We (eagle was visiting from KS) drove 5 hours up north to drop off 9 lovely lucky rats to Jorats and her family. After an awesome but waaaay too short visit, we met up with another Ratshacker LA who was bringing us 3 boys that were being rehomed from an acquaintance. Eagle was going to take them home with her but as soon as you touched the smaller black self boy you felt his wretched URI. There was no way he would be able to survive the trip. He was incredibly sweet and cuddled in my lap the rest of the trip down. I named him Alfie because Eagle mentioned it and it totally fit and he bruxxed to let us know he liked it too. He was thin, his coat was patchy, rough, and that URI was very very worrisome. He could’ve gone either way. But Mr. Bright Eyes wasn’t going anywhere now that he had Arrived LOL










He was a total love sponge


















I discovered that he was not happy living with bully Simcoe and passive Garson, so removed him. This is when he really started to feel better and I discovered I had another “girl in boys body”. Yep he was a runner and explorer, but would come and visit and madly lick me then off again…sooo happy!

Nyah, Nyah! I am Out here and you’re NOT!










He joined the Lilith/Oldies cage, with all the remaining RTR boys and their ladies  His eyes filmed over, his coat became tattier and his URI stuck around but he was very happy with his new friends.

Typical Alfie, too active for these slowed down ratters…you aren’t going to get out of his way? Fine, he’ll step on you. Poor Boris

















Taking pics of Alfie was usually hit or miss, he didn’t stick around during Out time, and he was always out of the frame when I took pics in cage LOL

Alfie actually lived with them for a short time before he became the Humpmonster. All the oldies would gather around a large oval dish with their breakfast or their supper and Alfie wouldn’t eat. He would go from one to the other and hump them…most didn’t care and just kept eating, but blind Tepeu got more freaked out so he was removed for awhile. He went back in about a month later and he never humped anyone again.

April 1, 2012, a very old boy but still looking a lot better than when he arrived even thought he was approaching 3 years of age. He amazed me at how much flesh and condition he kept.


















April 20, 2012, still looking great









Not so happy being nebulized with his girls (Althea and Inca)









But very happy in his hammock









May 19 – I saw his eyes were half-closed, his head down and he was doing that old rat”tick” where they toddle around aimlessly but without purpose. Until you have seen it you won’t understand, but once you have you will be saying “Oh wow, yeah that’s it!” It’s like their senile or something else is going on, and it often means that the older rat will be leaving you soon.


















Eating with his friend Xanthe









May 20th










It was late-onset PT (pituitary tumour) with classic but speeded up symptoms. He became immobile very quickly and he died quietly in my lap this morning.


----------



## zappadiva (May 12, 2012)

I love your pictures. You are lucky you were able to be with him when he went. Very lucky. Sorry about your loss.


----------

